#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Is Studying In Australia Safe??

## sanjitsihag

Hi all,
I need your help guys, one of my relatives want to go Australia for higher studies but I am really worried about his safety over there as I am aware what happened with Indians before some time back there.

Can you guys suggest me as what to do next...Reply ASAP time is very less, i have to make the decision about him ASAP.


__________
*Legal Help*





  Similar Threads: Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Studying in Australia | Education in Australia | Education Culture of Australia Study in australia with scholarship - Scholarship for studying in australia for inter Top MBA college sin Australia. Is it safe for Indian students in Australia??

----------

